# Italy, Amalfie Coast



## Chaz554 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking for a 2+ bedroom unit for September 2010 in Positano, Italy or immediate region.  Can trade Big Island, Hawaii, or the Royal Sands wk 21, Ocean front.  Willing to rent as well.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 11, 2009)

This is pretty short notice, but you may want to re-post in 'Rentals Wanted', or have you checked out www.vrbo.com ? Good Luck!

Jim Ricks


----------

